# I need to upgrade 2D cell Maglite to led



## jcm1107 (Aug 18, 2011)

I need to get a new led bulb for my maglite. I have the old 2 D cell that came with a regular bulb. I had an led but it actually finally wore out!! I have been looking for a maglite brand with no success. I have found terralux TLE 1F and terralux 6 EXB and also maglite halogen and xeon and krypton. I need to know what will give me a bright light like the led and not break when I drop my lite and I need max battery life!! battery life and being drop proof are most important. I am using the regular bulb now and eating batteries with a fairly dim light. I work with this light all day and need something that will work when I need it to( I am a mechanic it gets dropped and beat around all day).


----------



## :)> (Aug 18, 2011)

The best ones available are from www.malkoffdevices.com. It may be a good idea though to turn in the Mag and get the Fenix TK-50.


----------



## tre (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know how bright you want it or what kind of beam you want or how much money you want to spend. That said, if you want bullet proof, you want a Malkoff MagLite 2D drop-in. 2.5 hours of full brightess followed by another 22 hours of declining output.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 18, 2011)

For a simple cheap LED upgrade... TLE-6EX/B TerraLux is the one you want for your 2D. You can order it from Lighthound.


----------



## jcm1107 (Aug 18, 2011)

tre said:


> I don't know how bright you want it or what kind of beam you want or how much money you want to spend. That said, if you want bullet proof, you want a Malkoff MagLite 2D drop-in. 2.5 hours of full brightess followed by another 22 hours of declining output.


 
I am not concerned with brightness (I know any led will be bright) mostly battery life. I hate changing the batteries constantly. And I use the light frequently all day long. I also have three other old mag lights I need to find bulbs for too. I keep them in the truck and home and use them to hunt and the one I use to hunt with is on all night when I use it. the others I use for short periods of time mostly once in a while. I like the malkoff or the terralux which would have the longer battery life? I see the malkoff is brighter but says 3 hour run time? I see the price difference but I am not too concerned I would pay for the malkoff but I would rather the terralux for the price. I guess the run time and battery life would be my deciding factor.


----------



## jcm1107 (Aug 18, 2011)

:)> said:


> The best ones available are from www.malkoffdevices.com. It may be a good idea though to turn in the Mag and get the Fenix TK-50.


 
I just looked up the Feniz TK-50 and maybe I should try to replace the maglite with this. I think I will put the terralux bulb in them though and buy one of the fenix to see if I like it. Are they really water proof like the mag lite? I had a buddy drop my mag lite in the lake and it was still shining up from the bottom about 10 ft down the next night I went back and that was before led bulbs!!! that is what sold me on mag lites I figure if they can handle what me and my buddies threw at them you cant kill them. oh I am good at scratching lenses and getting fluid on them that eats them can you buy extras for the Fenix?


----------



## jcm1107 (Aug 19, 2011)

:)> said:


> The best ones available are from www.malkoffdevices.com. It may be a good idea though to turn in the Mag and get the Fenix TK-50.


 
one more question about the fenix, is the body plastic? it looks like it is. If it is plastic I need to stick with the mag lite. also I see it has some sort of light circuit board witch I don't like. I use the mag because it has proved to be indestructable or nearly and it will take a really good light for me to switch. I have a work light at work that has a supposedly shatter proof housing that only lasted about 2 months til I had to get a new plastic housing (at least I finally found one I can get parts too) which I had to order so I had to buy another light while I was waiting. I am sick of replacing all these plastic lights that they sell. I bet I have spent $300 on broken lights in the years I have been a mechanic. I have really thought of making a metal housing to go over them so you cant break it.


----------



## squaat (Aug 19, 2011)

jcm1107, the tk50 is definitely not made from plastic. It's made from aluminum. I would say much tougher than your maglight. Yes it is water proof. Rated to IPX-8 to 2m. And again I believe it would be more water proof than your maglight. As for circuit boards, almost all LED lights have them. Even the Terralux bulbs you were eyeing. in almost everyway the tk50 will be superior to a maglight. The only thing you are going to have to give up is the "focusing" ability of the maglight. though to be honest that's more of a gimmick and not really that practical.

The things you are going to gain with a tk50 are.
* much longer runtime
* 4 modes of brightness
* 3 signalling modes (strobe, sos and a warning mode)
* more solid build
* less moving parts
* much brighter (for longer too) than you expect.

However since you are a mechanic, and I assume are using the lights for looking into engines and what not I think the tk50 and your mags are too big for the job. There is an abundance of flashlights out there that are way smaller and have a longer runtime than your mag. I think something in the 1aa or 2aa format (or perhaps even a headlamp) would work well for a mechanic.


----------



## themandylion (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd love to have Malkoff upgrades, but not at thrice the original cost of the Maglite!

I upgraded my wife's 6 D with a Terralux. Older Mags have Mag or Nite Ize upgrades.


----------



## AaronG (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you use a 2D mag when doing mechanical work?! I'm an electrician and I couldn't imagine hauling one of those around and trying to get work done  I use a zebralight H51F for two handed work and a Fenix LD10 for checking out crawl spaces and attics.

If your opposed to a good headlamp then a much smaller light would work better. My LD10 pumps out more light than my 2D mag with mag LED drop in. A 2 AA light (LD20, LD25 etc..) would give you a decent runtime too. The heads are sealed so you can't replace the lens but it's hardened glass so you shouldn't have to.

If you are open to headlamps I find that the 30 lumen setting on the Zebra is about right for close work and it works for six hours before dropping to the next output level. Check out the H51Fw or H51Fc.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

+1 on the headlamp suggestion


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jul 24, 2019)

Has there been any advancements made since this thread was originally posted in 2011?


I bought a TerraLUX Maglite emitter for my 2-D cell unit and I wasn’t really overly impressed. Narrow bean and it doesn’t seem very bright for an LED claiming (IIRC) 200 lumens. (Yes, I checked the batteries with my digital multimeter)


I should probably just give it to someone or throw it out but there’s barely a scratch on it and I’ve had it for years.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2019)

Malkoff still makes their 2D light engine.

Adventure Sport has some very high output customs, too.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 24, 2019)

kilogulf59 said:


> Thank you.


Certainly, cheers !


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2019)

What I liked about the Malkoff is that the only mod needed was remove the cam from the reflector, or buy one pre-cut. It turned my dull incan 3D Maglite into a coon hunting light. I put a better lens in later but before that it certainly turbo charged an old flashlight with a reversable modification if you buy a pre-cut reflector too.


----------



## INFRNL (Jul 24, 2019)

Couldn't one just buy a new maglight for the same price or less of a retrofit? 

How would the malkoff drop-in compared to the newer led mags?

One of my dads favorite lights is his old incan mag. I have an old 3d but it's been sitting in a drawer for yrs. I'm not really a fan of the size anymore and not really interested in investing in nimh batteries or buying primaries.

Knowing me, id probably be more interested in the xml drop-in over the standard, but cost is nearly double.not sure it would be a worthwhile investment with all the options we have now(even from mag)


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 24, 2019)

An ML300 would cost about the same, sure. But as a CPF'r half the fun is making a flashlight a lot brighter than it came from the factory 20 years ago. 
The Malkoff was conceived before the new Mag models came out.


----------



## xxo (Jul 24, 2019)

I have one of these in my old 4D Mag:



....Nice bright upgrade for a old Mag.

If you are looking for something with a lower output, the Nite Ize 55 or 74 lumen drop-ins are very good as well.


----------



## Buck91 (Jul 30, 2019)

For a low cost long run time option Rayovac makes a decent LED drop in. Definitely not winning any lumens contests but should run forever. I also have an older magLED from when the LED was a drop in bulb. Replaced the Lux3 with a SSC P4. Again, doesn't hold a candle to modern LED lights but it does work well. The thermal regulation also improves runtime if used continuously.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice and you’ve given me a lot to consider.


To answer the question; yes, it would be cheaper simply to buy a new one but I hate to throw the old Maglite out. Additionally, to much brightness isn’t necessarily a good thing (pardon me if I blasphemed). For outside work my 625 l Maglite is great, really reaches out, but indoors it’s way to bright IMO.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 2, 2019)

An frosted lens might make the Mag more useful indoors even with the modest TerraLUX. You could try putting something like Glad press and seal plastic wrap over the existing lens to get an idea of the effect. 

I rather like the old Mags even with modest output drop-ins like the TerraLUX or a Nite -Ize. They are solid reliable lights and make a worthwhile addition to emergency kits for the home or car. AA to D battery adapters are a must for me so I can use Energizer lithiums or Eneloops in place of leaky alkaline Ds. Single battery adapters greatly decrease the weight and 3XAA parallel adapters allow for increased run-time.


----------



## Buck91 (Aug 3, 2019)

ZMZ67 said:


> An frosted lens might make the Mag more useful indoors even with the modest TerraLUX. You could try putting something like Glad press and seal plastic wrap over the existing lens to get an idea of the effect.
> 
> I rather like the old Mags even with modest output drop-ins like the TerraLUX or a Nite -Ize. They are solid reliable lights and make a worthwhile addition to emergency kits for the home or car. AA to D battery adapters are a must for me so I can use Energizer lithiums or Eneloops in place of leaky alkaline Ds. Single battery adapters greatly decrease the weight and 3XAA parallel adapters allow for increased run-time.



Who makes a reliable adapter these days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiftdT4R (Aug 3, 2019)

I have a few of Malkoff’s Maglite drop ins in all of the flavors. They are top notch and I really like them. Honestly though I find the best bang for the buck is the warm PR based drop ins and a Kai Domain MOP reflector. For about $20 you’ll have an awesome light with a much much cleaner beam than any new Mag. Maybe not as bright at only 120 lumens but I find that to be the perfect amount for most situations. I very rarely if ever find a use for more than that and I’m doing a lot of off-roading, camping, night hiking, etc.


----------



## Buck91 (Aug 3, 2019)

LiftdT4R said:


> I have a few of Malkoff’s Maglite drop ins in all of the flavors. They are top notch and I really like them. Honestly though I find the best bang for the buck is the warm PR based drop ins and a Kai Domain MOP reflector. For about $20 you’ll have an awesome light with a much much cleaner beam than any new Mag. Maybe not as bright at only 120 lumens but I find that to be the perfect amount for most situations. I very rarely if ever find a use for more than that and I’m doing a lot of off-roading, camping, night hiking, etc.



Which drop ins are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 4, 2019)

ZMZ67 said:


> An frosted lens might make the Mag more useful indoors even with the modest TerraLUX. You could try putting something like Glad press and seal plastic wrap over the existing lens to get an idea of the effect.


I know for a fact that I replied to this yesterday. My post was either deleted for some reason or vanished somehow ...anyway, thanks ZMZ67 for the advice, I’ll try that.




ZMZ67 said:


> I rather like the old Mags even with modest output drop-ins like the TerraLUX or a Nite -Ize. They are solid reliable lights and make a worthwhile addition to emergency kits for the home or car. AA to D battery adapters are a must for me so I can use Energizer lithiums or Eneloops in place of leaky alkaline Ds. Single battery adapters greatly decrease the weight and 3XAA parallel adapters allow for increased run-time.


For some reason I do too ZMZ67, I think, for me, it’s the feel of the light. I/we also use the 3XAA parallel adapters for our vehicle lights and for the exact same reasons.




LiftdT4R said:


> I have a few of Malkoff’s Maglite drop ins in all of the flavors. They are top notch and I really like them. Honestly though I find the best bang for the buck is the warm PR based drop ins and a Kai Domain MOP reflector. For about $20 you’ll have an awesome light with a much much cleaner beam than any new Mag. Maybe not as bright at only 120 lumens but I find that to be the perfect amount for most situations. I very rarely if ever find a use for more than that and I’m doing a lot of off-roading, camping, night hiking, etc.


Like I said I’m using a 200 lumen TerraLUX Maglite emitter for my 2-D cell unit and I wasn’t really overly impressed LiftdT4R. Maybe I'm just used to the brighter lights I have and this seems dim by comparison? Any-who you’re speakin’ Greek to me here; “PR based drop ins and a Kai Domain MOP reflector”. Can you explain further? As well, which Malkoff Devices do you use?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 4, 2019)

A Maglite bulb is a PR base bulb. Used to be bulbs were 10mm screw in called E10 (e for edison) and you twisted it in to your favorite point for best beam. 

Around WW2 time Eveready devised a pre-focused "drop in" base and called it PR. Cars used a "bayonet" which was a PR base with studs so you could press it into a spring loaded bulb retainer and it would stay fastened while jostling around in an automobile. 

A PR LED is a light bulb shaped base that "drops in" to the Maglite or other bulb holder. Later came bi-pin bulbs in Maglites. 

MOP means medium orange peel. LOP is light orange peel. Orange peel refers to texture added to flashlight reflectors to help remove the ugly rings and/or filament shadows from the light beam. 

Years ago folks built really bright Maglites and used custom alluminum reflectors since really bright bulbs melted the factory plastic kind. Kaidoman still makes them. They come with a removable cam for Maglites. The cam is the slanted protruding piece that causes a Maglite beam to focus one way or the other. 

History lesson over, now back to our thread.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 4, 2019)

:thanks: bykfixer


----------



## LiftdT4R (Aug 4, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> Which drop ins are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been using these for my less expensive builds. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JHVY7PJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20

They have a very nice 3000K warm tint but only make 120 lumens or so. They look great when paired with a KAI Domain MOP reflector.

Sorry kilogulf, I missed the part about 200 lumens not being enough. You likely will not be impressed by one of these. I'll be honest I was very disappointed with the Malkoff 2D drop in I had. The run times were not good, it seemed like the light would only run for an hour or so on NiMH batteries. Their other drop ins are fantastic. I'm not certain what else is out there for a 2D that's really bright unless you convert the light to a Lithium Ion battery setup which it doesn't sound like you're interested in doing.

It sounds like your best financial bet is a new light. If you're attached to the light I do build 3 mode drop ins that are good for up to 800 lumens or so on a 2D. The downside is I need the whole light to build them as I have to solder contacts onto the switch so it gets a little pricey. I've done a handful so far for other collectors mostly and I've been using one daily for 6 months now.

http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2019/01/ultimate-maglite-restomod.html


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 4, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> Who makes a reliable adapter these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am using various low cost adapters mostly purchased on Amazon. The single cell adapters that come with eneloops are probably a bit better than the other single cell models I use.The parallel adapters are just no-names but seem to work OK.Sometimes you can run into problems with the adapters making proper contact but there is usually a fairly easy work around,like bending the tail cap spring.

I don't know if there are any better grade adapters available anywhere that are more substantial but at least the ones I have are cheap to replace if they get lost or break.


----------



## fmc1 (Aug 4, 2019)

I’m going to drop a vote for the adventure sport set up. Mainly because of the flexibility of the driver that allows you multiple mode options. 24 options if I remember correctly.


Permit me to give you a recent 2D Maglite story. About a month ago I was with one of my nephews and one of my grandsons both around 13 years old. They were cleaning out an old shed at my sister’s beach house. They came across an old tackle box of mine. It was sitting there for minimum 10 years unopened. I forgot I even had it. When the kids opened It up there was a Maglite 2D inside. My nephew picked it up and clicked it on and it worked although he could not see it right away in bright sun light. He showed to me and yes it was on. I opened it up and saw 2 Eneloop batteries with the crown on the label, inside 2 non screw on type AA to D adapters. These are some of the first Eneloops that I ever bought.


I gave them a quick history lesson about Maglite 2D’s focusing on reliability which they saw firsthand and then I told them that we can bring it into 2019 specs, they seemed Interested. I ordered the 5K adventure sport kit and Orbtronic 26650 button tops. I let them build it. They did it and I’m waiting to see how long the novelty will last before it wears off or they like It and I need to buy another setup so they both have one.


Frank


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you LiftdT4R. The 200 lumens just seems dim to me but I don’t have another 200 lumen unit to compare it with. I recall getting this light new, back in the early 80’s, and thinking it was a laser beam death ray compared to the old tin Eveready 2D I was using. According to Maglite’s site, the incan 2D’s put out only 27 lumens. I don’t know, can emitters weaken or get dim? I was under the impression they either work or they don’t.

Oh and very interesting and in-depth blog, thanks.

Interesting Frank...after 10-years and still going.


----------



## xxo (Aug 5, 2019)

Kilogulf,

With the drop in in the vid I posted on the last page,(https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=vydE4aPAw-k) Matt got 110 measured lumens with the 2 cell adapter running in a 2D Mag vs 276 lumens for the 3 to 6 cell adapter, he has beam shots to give an idea how bright they are in use. I have one of the 3 to 6 cell adapters for my old 4D mag and I am pleased with the brightness level. I have also run this adapter in a 2D Mag running on an 18650 in an adapter and it runs fine as well. Another option, since this drop-in will handle 6 cells, is to use 3 AA to D cell Series adapters (which triple the Voltage).



Not sure what the actual out the front lumens you are getting with the Terralux adapter, I wonder if anyone has measured it?


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 6, 2019)

Interesting and at least he's honest about the merchandise he sells and doesn't simply publish the manufacturer's specs. It's hard to judge but I'd say my 2D is not as bright as his. I don't recall if he mentioned using a glass lens or a different reflector?

For now, it's been relegated to garrison duty as a "just in case the power goes out" light. I have several of these stashed throughout the house that will enable us to get to our headlamps and good lights. This was a use I found for the three or four old incan 2D lights I had as well. I bought new bulbs for them, put Energizer Industrial EN95 batteries in them and place them about the house...and there they sit. I do check them and the batteries periodically.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey LiftdT4r, any leads on other warm dropins like that but with LOWER output? I'd like the warmth but would rather long runtime than brightness.


LiftdT4R said:


> I've been using these for my less expensive builds.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JHVY7PJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolster (Feb 23, 2020)

Just found this thread while searching for an LED upgrade for a near mint condition red anodize 2D circa 1990 vintage. I have one small thing to add to this conversation: I do NOT recommend the LudoPam Maglite LED Bulb CREE XP-G3 Upgrade Conversion Kit sold on Amazon. I was suckered by the name "Cree." I've never seen a beam that yellow-green in my life! It was lemon-lime!! Had to return it. (In addition, something wonky with the way the connection was made; the light would blink during focus and a number of reviewers mentioned this.)


----------



## Bolster (Feb 23, 2020)

LiftdT4R said:


> I've been using these for my less expensive builds.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JHVY7PJ/?tag=cpf0b6-20



I'm guessing this would not work with a 2D maglite because it needs 4.5V?


----------



## Fish 14 (Feb 23, 2020)

Take a look at adventure sport flashlight. Matt Smith makes some very good mag led upgrades.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolster (Feb 23, 2020)

Fish 14 said:


> Take a look at adventure sport flashlight. Matt Smith makes some very good mag led upgrades.



I've been checking the Firefly 2D, it's "factory rated" at 280 lumens but only throws 110 lumens with 2D by Adventure's testing. I keep wondering if that's worth the effort. The other Adventure options are for 3D and over.


----------



## Fish 14 (Feb 23, 2020)

Bolster said:


> I've been checking the Firefly 2D, it's "factory rated" at 280 lumens but only throws 110 lumens with 2D by Adventure's testing. I keep wondering if that's worth the effort. The other Adventure options are for 3D and over.


I wouldn't be satisfied with 110 lumens. But then again I live in a remote area.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxo (Feb 23, 2020)

Bolster said:


> I've been checking the Firefly 2D, it's "factory rated" at 280 lumens but only throws 110 lumens with 2D by Adventure's testing. I keep wondering if that's worth the effort. The other Adventure options are for 3D and over.



110 lumens is a pretty good increase over the old 19 lumen krypton bulb, but you can always run your 2D on a 18650 or 26650 lithium ion cell in an adapter and use the 3-6 cell LED, that's what I do with my old 2D Mag.


----------

